# My angels 1st spawn!



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a pair of platinum angels and today they spawned for the first time! I have been waiting for them to spawn for over a year! They spawned on a clay pot in my community tank right after I pulled all of the other angels out of the tank because they had their breeding tubes all the way out. I have all of my other C fish in the tank still and I am wondering if I should pull the pair out of the tank or should I pull all of the other fish from the tank? Its a sand bottom btw...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They spawned with all the other fish present? Odd. Okay, I'd remove the other fish, but it really doesn't matter. Now that they've spawned, they'll keep doing it.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> They spawned with all the other fish present? Odd. Okay, I'd remove the other fish, but it really doesn't matter. Now that they've spawned, they'll keep doing it.


Yes they did!! They ate the spawn in the middle of the night, but I was sure that they would. I haved moved them into a 10g breeding tank, with a pot and a slate. Anything else I should give them? They get bloodworms every other day, for conditioning for breeding. Brine shrimp every 5 days or so. Oh and their everyday flake food is TetraCOLOR mixed with TetraMIN. They are in perfect health. They have never had any problems with their health. How lond do you think that it will take them to spawn again after their first spawn?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a good pair of angels ; if done right ; will spawn every 7 or 8 days.....
house them in a 20 high and not a 10...if you plan on keeping the max amount of fry then hatch the eggs artificially.. and raise the fry yourself...if numbers aren't that important the try to let the parents raise them...it may take as much as a year of them continually spawning before they will keep the fry...
hatch the eggs in a 5 or 10 and keep there for a couple of weeks..then move to a 50 breeder or a 55....the tank needs to be deep so the fry will develop good long finnage....
always make sure you have plenty of small foods ready before they spawn..


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> a good pair of angels ; if done right ; will spawn every 7 or 8 days.....
> house them in a 20 high and not a 10...if you plan on keeping the max amount of fry then hatch the eggs artificially.. and raise the fry yourself...if numbers aren't that important the try to let the parents raise them...it may take as much as a year of them continually spawning before they will keep the fry...
> hatch the eggs in a 5 or 10 and keep there for a couple of weeks..then move to a 50 breeder or a 55....the tank needs to be deep so the fry will develop good long finnage....
> always make sure you have plenty of small foods ready before they spawn..


This is just temp. tank for right now. Thats what I was thinking also about spawning....I have never actually had a breeding pair that I raised or that had their first spawn for me so I am kinda a new with spawning angels..But would me taking their eggs away from them cause them to go bonkers?? And possibly not breed anymore? I just really want to make sure they stay a breeding pair. Because I have heard of them kinda like 'breaking up'.
Oh and I do have a TON of BBS that are frozen  What else should I feed them, they will also get live BBS. Just want to know what will kepp them in the best health!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lots of good fry foods around...i sell several.....
over the years i have bred and raised more than 500,000 angelfish...the methods i used were for production purposes...2 fish would pair off..i would pull them and put them in their own 20 high...bare tank with just a heater...sponge or undergravel filter..and a piece of slate...soon after breeding the eggs are pulled....while the pair was never real happy about it ; i have never had any go bonkers......sometimes they might shut down for a couple of weeks ; but usually did just fine...


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

*like* lol 
What do you sell? Ok, I have thought about pulling the eggs. What have you fed your breeding angels to keep them in top breeding health? Should I feed them more Bloodworms or BS? I need all the help I can get, lol...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

With bettas, live foods work best. I would think live foods would be best for angels. I'm no cichlid expert, but it't that way with plenty of fish. Congrats on your spawn! Good luck!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...as for feeding my pairs...Plecocaine of course.........spirulina...plankton/krill/spirulina...earthworm...veggie and staple flakes...
for fry food............right now i have Micro Krill....Mini Max....Mega Fry lll....and a little bit of Max Prime........


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

lohachata said:


> well...as for feeding my pairs...Plecocaine of course.........spirulina...plankton/krill/spirulina...earthworm...veggie and staple flakes...
> for fry food............right now i have Micro Krill....Mini Max....Mega Fry lll....and a little bit of Max Prime........


Thanks Betta man!! See thats what I was thinking but where or how do I get live foods...My biggest town around me has about 10,000 people and one pet store...Not the best one might I add but still....
With worms can I go and dig them up in my back yard? Night crawlers or just normal worms? I was just thinking about buying freeze dried krill for them! But I guess I will do it on monday or so


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for live foods try arch aquatics....i believe he has some available....
or you could try " www.aquabid.com " ....they have a live food section...


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, I will see what I can find! Thanks!


----------

